# Holding Tank Sensor Issue?



## Olddog12 (Apr 13, 2013)

We bought a new to us '08 23RS. It was traded in during the winter and we bought it in the spring. When we were doing our walk through I asked the servie tech why all 3 tanks indicated they were either full or 3/4 full on the moniter on the wall. He told me if a camper is taken in on trade and has fluids in they do not empty it - nice practice eh? Although this made me quite nervous we decided to buy it anyway, btw I did check as best I could for any issues with the tanks (after hours of course







) and found they were in good shape. On the way home I decided to stop off and dispose of the previous owners left overs. Was rather surprised that not much came out, then thought, oh S*#t it must have froze. Anyway, now that it has warmed up I took the camper again to empty it and nothing came out. Is it possible the sensor in the tanks are faulty, if so can they be replaced easily, or cleaned perhaps?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

To say the tank sensors from that era are less than accurate is an understatement. See the link below to the topic of my experiment on the subject. It is also very common on have "klingons" on the sensors that cause false readings. I had lots of problem with that until I installed a Tornado Rinser. See the other link below for pics of that mod.

Tank level experiment

Tornado Rinser installation


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Gilligan said:


>


*Gilligan... you are the man!! *


----------



## tomE (Nov 22, 2010)

I have had some success in getting the holding tanks to read empty when they are empty. After draining the real sludge, spend some time re-filling the tank with fresh, then drain again. A few gallons of fresh and the deodorizer to slosh around while traveling home, sometimes, allows us to read (correctly) empty when we're putting our OB to bed. Of course the RV park isn't aware that we've just consumed an extra 110 gallons of their fluids.


----------

